# Overclocking M2N32-Sli Deluxe Mobo



## Ryuk (Nov 24, 2007)

I've been looking into overclocking my computer for a long time now, and I just wanted to get an actual opinion from someone on how much they think I can overclock my computer safely, preferably using the motherboards bios. I use my computer a lot for gaming, on games like Crysis, COD4, CSS, etc. Anyways, heres my system specs, and all of that good stuff. Thanks in advanced for any help, and I'm sorry i'm an idiot when it comes to overclocking... 

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Display:
Video Adapter GeForce 8800 GT (256 MB)
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT (256 MB)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (PW8054200977

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 74998 MB (24039 MB free)
G: (NTFS) 77626 MB (22910 MB free)
Total Size 149.0 GB (45.8 GB free)


My Patriot memory manufacturer is PDP systems, I have 2 sticks of it. They're both 1024 MBytes, DDR2, PC2 6400 (400Mhz). I'm not sure what other information you need on my memory, just ask me If you need any more. 

Then theres my processor, which is and AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ Windosr. It's core speed is about 2600MHz, the multiplier is at 13X, the bus speed is at 200.9 MHz, and the HT Link is at 1004.5 MHz. I'm using the heatsink that it came with, and I'm skeptical about getting a new one because I remember reading that people were having trouble fitting different heatsinks onto my motherboard.

My PSU. I have a Epsilon FX700-GLN 700W. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104015 
If you need any more info on that, just ask. 

This is my case, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137 
It has 3 fans running (excluding the PSU fan and the heatsink), I took the front panel off of it, so the front fan can get better airflow also. My temps usually range anywhere from 28-35 degrees celsius for my cpu, maybe more if I play crysis for a while, but not much, and 30-36 degrees for my motherboard. I try to keep my room cool at all times, and my case seems to get good airflow. Also, is there some way I could increase how fast my fans rotate using pc probe II, or just my motherboard?? That would be great. 

Anyways, sorry if I gave you guys a whole bunch of useless information, i'm kinda a beginner at all of this. I want to get my computer running fast enough to handle crysis on High settings better, and for it to get better fps on a lot of games. Feel free to ask if you need any more information, and any feedback at all is REALLY REALLY greatly appreciated! 

**By the way, i'm not using AI Gear at all to overclock my computer.


----------

